# Introducing - Montre Watches



## MontreWatchCo (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi All,

My name is Sajid and I would like to present Montre Watches to you. I am still undecided if this will be a Kickstarter project or I will self fund it.

We will initially launch 1 collection which will have 5 designs, we havent labelled these as being for men, however given the designs it is assumed the market will be mostly men.

The collection name is Inspiration, which is very much a timeless design. We have a presence on Facebook and Instagram as Montrewatchco






































The characteristics of the collection are:



Epson Seiko Movement


Sapphire glass


Stainless steel mesh strap/Genuine Leather strap


Easy release strap (we will release different straps at a later date)


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

some women wear mens watches.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

They look nice and neat but very generic imo. Why would I buy one over a Seiko / Citizen etc? What's the size? price? movement type? water resistance?


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Is there something French about them?


----------



## MontreWatchCo (Dec 14, 2018)

relaxer7 said:


> They look nice and neat but very generic imo. Why would I buy one over a Seiko / Citizen etc? What's the size? price? movement type? water resistance?


 Sorry should have included those details in the original post.

The main difference form the Seiko, Citizens will be that the style is very much customizable with the easy release straps so you can switch up the look depending on your look.

Size for this collection is 40mm face and price is £150, we are considering an initial discount for launch and they are 3ATM water resistant.

They will come in customised boxes

















The website is a simple design












relaxer7 said:


> They look nice and neat but very generic imo. Why would I buy one over a Seiko / Citizen etc? What's the size? price? movement type? water resistance?


 Also, they have Saphhire glass which only the very high end Seiko/Citixen watches will have, all <£300 ones are mineral glass


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

MontreWatchCo said:


> Also, they have Saphhire glass which only the very high end Seiko/Citixen watches will have, all <£300 ones are mineral glass


 This is very much incorrect. Tissot for example make classic-styled watches with sapphire for well under £200.


----------



## MontreWatchCo (Dec 14, 2018)

DryEagle said:


> This is very much incorrect. Tissot for example make classic-styled watches with sapphire for well under £200.


 Thanks! I have found a few of them, I was very much generalizing in saying its the higher end ones and generally there aren't many <£300...


----------



## MontreWatchCo (Dec 14, 2018)

Just an update - we have decided to launch without going down the crowdfunding route for now.

The website launched on 4th January - www.montrewatchco.com and same name on Instagram

Thanks for the feedback and support.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Good luck! I quite like the look of the watches themselves - they're very pleasant.

Will keep an eye out and popped myself on the mailing list, i'm in the market for something like this - maybe after some reviews start rolling in and we know a little more about the movement (7s26 and nh35 don't support small seconds do they, so not sure what solid entry level movement you'd be using? unless it's the crappy srk quartz?) strap size (please be a normal width - locking ppl in to your own range of 20.75mm straps would be super lame!) and the finishing of the finished watches (i'd be really wary of ordering a watch, even for £150, off a render alone) i'll pick one up


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Just a query - why would you name a watch with the word for "watch?

The watches themselves are fine in as far as they are pleasant, if unoriginal, in design. I am not sure what the USP is with these, and I suppose there doesn't have to one necessarily. My feeling is that, as someone steeped in the history of design, the watches don't really scream, "Buy me or else!" However, I do wish you luck with them.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

> Just a query - why would you name a watch with the word for "watch"?


 I dunno, Swatch were pretty literal in their naming  ...although I always thought it was 'swiss watch' - it was only when I double checked I realised it was 'second watch'! Learn something new every day and all that.

As an aside - I sometimes feel that the Kickstarter guys get a hard time on here. Clearly these designs are - at best - derivative, and there is no real detail about the actual product beyond some rendered images, but if these were auto/mechanical (my money is on quartz, which would potentially kill the appeal for me) and were finished to a decent standard, they'd be pretty awesome little watches, and would be asking Orient some serious questions.

@montrewatchco how about sending the forum some samples, and letting us provide impartial feedback? :tongue:


----------



## MontreWatchCo (Dec 14, 2018)

hah!! Thanks for the questions/comments guys.

@ry ry will hopefully have some reviews on the site in the coming weeks, launch was Friday and sales have started rolling in, though we havent hit the marketing side yet.

The movement is the EPSON VL58, and yes we do have a standard strap size (20mm), all watches come with the easy release strap to allow them to be removed/changed easily. Check out the website and instagram, we are putting up new pictures on a daily basis of the finished article.

and nice try with the free samples  lol. Maybe i will give the guys on the forum a bit of a discount though 

@Always"watching" i take the point, though coming up with a name for a new company is a thankless task. We thought we would keep it simple and our motto is Simplicity is the ultimate sophistication


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

So the movement costs... under £10. Lol. I understand theres more than that to a watch and you have to make some profit somewhere but that doesn't strike me as the best part of a watch to cheap out on.



ry ry said:


> As an aside - I sometimes feel that the Kickstarter guys get a hard time on here.


 There's a reason for that.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

DryEagle said:


> There's a reason for that.


 I just an optimist, but I'm beginning to get the gist 

Shame tbh, the watch market being so crappy at the moment, appealing to the nerds who care about the calibre and suchlike is probably a much better way to churn a small run of units.

Wonder how many watches you'd have to build before the cost of manufacture is lower than the 'retail' value.


----------



## MontreWatchCo (Dec 14, 2018)

hah!! They way we see it, with the Kickstarter/crowdfunded companies, they can mass produce since they have a good bit of money behind them. For a company like ourselves, we are completely self funded and therefore producing our watches on a smaller scale = higher production costs. Again, like anything in life our watches wont appeal to everyone 

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Genuine question... have you sold many of these yet?


----------



## MontreWatchCo (Dec 14, 2018)

relaxer7 said:


> Genuine question... have you sold many of these yet?


 Fair question - without giving away our sales, we have sold into the 10s. From our perspective, a decent start given we launched on the 4th of Jan and also being January, not many people are spending their money on luxury items.

Not sure if your question was just out of curiosity or?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

No just an honest question. I was wondering how you even get you website in front of people.? To be fair, it looks pretty decent so it's maybe not too much of a leap to go from browsing to buying :thumbsup:


----------



## MontreWatchCo (Dec 14, 2018)

relaxer7 said:


> No just an honest question. I was wondering how you even get you website in front of people.? To be fair, it looks pretty decent so it's maybe not too much of a leap to go from browsing to buying :thumbsup:


 No worries, tbh I quite like having an honest chat about things. To be fair the hardest part has been trying to get traffic on the website, have been using social media to help as well as paying for some advertising. Website visitors have been high, although the biggest challenge is getting those people converted to sales.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

They look classic, and nice, but boring, for me. I like zest and flavor in life and that includes my watches. Give me some color, some contrast...

Again, they're nice looking. Just not for me is all.


----------



## MontreWatchCo (Dec 14, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> They look classic, and nice, but boring, for me. I like zest and flavor in life and that includes my watches. Give me some color, some contrast...
> 
> Again, they're nice looking. Just not for me is all.


 thanks! For our launch collection, I probably put too much of my personal choice into it, I like my watches very readable and simple, with the red bringing something extra, but yes absolutely, not for all


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

MontreWatchCo said:


> thanks! For our launch collection, I probably put too much of my personal choice into it, I like my watches very readable and simple, with the red bringing something extra, but yes absolutely, not for all


 Well a lot of others like things your way as well. I'm just not one of them.

It really depends on the watch though. For some, simplicity suits. Like dive watches. They should be simple and easy to read at a quick glance. I just consider watches jewelry and art, so I want mine to reflect that side of things is all.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

Having looked on you FB page - from the price point I think you watch look quite smart. You might want to try and join the Micro Brand Watches group to try and drum up a bit more interest if you haven't already.

One think I should point out though is that there's another manufacturer called Montres Une that is listed there.

Good luck with your brand


----------

